# Helment with Smith I/O goggles



## judoant (Jan 18, 2010)

my buddy has them with the Giro G10. It looks good. No gap


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

I use them with a Red Mutiny and they seem fine... Just take them to the store with you and try on some helmets


----------



## qwezxc12 (Oct 24, 2010)

I/Os fit fine with my Smith Maze helmet. So did Phenoms.


----------



## Chandler789 (Oct 7, 2012)

TorpedoVegas said:


> I use them with a Red Mutiny and they seem fine... Just take them to the store with you and try on some helmets


I reside in Birmingham, AL so there are limited store options unfortunately...

--

I know all the Smith Helmets will work quite well, I just went ahead and bought a Vantage and a Voyage for my girl friend. She needs goggles though, any suggestion minus buying another pair of the I/Os?


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Chandler789 said:


> I reside in Birmingham, AL so there are limited store options unfortunately...
> 
> --
> 
> I know all the Smith Helmets will work quite well, I just went ahead and bought a Vantage and a Voyage for my girl friend. She needs goggles though, any suggestion minus buying another pair of the I/Os?


She should really try a bunch on herself to make sure that they fit properly without huge gaps (people have different face contours).

If you want to stay with smith, then the Phenoms or Virtues are worth a look.

If I were to buy two different goggles than the two that I already have (I/O, Phenom) then I would probably get some Oakley Splice and Anon Hawkeye.

Do you ever make it up to Atlanta ? Believe it or not, we have a pretty decent snow gear selection.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Should fit fine with any\all Smith helmets


----------



## Chandler789 (Oct 7, 2012)

Tarzanman said:


> She should really try a bunch on herself to make sure that they fit properly without huge gaps (people have different face contours).
> 
> If you want to stay with smith, then the Phenoms or Virtues are worth a look.
> 
> ...


I only go to Atlanta about two or three times a year. I will keep that in mind next time I am in town. Is it much more pricey then online?

I realize she should be trying them on, but she is on her way to Florida until right about Christmas, so there is not much time. She had been putting it off and now I am just 'gifting' her the items.

Thanks for the recommendations though, I appreciate it!


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

Chandler789 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has t he Smith I/O goggles, and is currently using them with a helmet other then the vantage helmet. I am looking for a match that will be most comfortable/ fit the wider goggles...


I attached a close up of my I/O with a Red Theory helmet. I think you'll be fine regardless of what helmet you get, but you need to keep in mind that if it's not a smith you may need the helmet helper since the I/O and I/OS straps can be short. I can take a picture of what my goggles look like with that strap if you want to see it.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

I have smith i/o and a Bern Helmet. It's the female version of the Bern Watts. 

the fit is fine. No gap. but it looks lame like all helmets.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Chandler789 said:


> I only go to Atlanta about two or three times a year. I will keep that in mind next time I am in town. Is it much more pricey then online?
> 
> I realize she should be trying them on, but she is on her way to Florida until right about Christmas, so there is not much time. She had been putting it off and now I am just 'gifting' her the items.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendations though, I appreciate it!


There is 
1. Ambush boardshop in Kennessaw (huge selection of snowboard stuff. They also do online orders)
2. Rocky Mountain Ski in Buckhead (they carry NeverSummer)
3. Peter Glenn (in Buckhead and in Vinings)
4. Atlanta Ski/Snowboard in Marietta (One of the employees at this shop is a greyhair that dislikes snowboarders)

If she hasn't tried any on, and you don't have a frame of reference (i.e. I/O are too big or too wide, or whatever) then you are just taking a stab in the dark. Might as well wait until you're on a trip and she can choose something that will work for her.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Chandler789 said:


> I reside in Birmingham, AL so there are limited store options unfortunately...
> 
> --
> 
> I know all the Smith Helmets will work quite well, I just went ahead and bought a Vantage and a Voyage for my girl friend. She needs goggles though, any suggestion minus buying another pair of the I/Os?


Not sure if you are referring to the I/OSs or the I/Os for your girlfriend, but if this helps I have the Maze and I/OSs. Like them both. Oh and I also have a female face.


----------



## Chandler789 (Oct 7, 2012)

I went to the local shop that had nothing but a few boots and boards in stock last time I was there and amazingly enough they carry only Anon and Smith, so I took her old broken goggles and the Phase has close to the same shape. I purchased the phase online. for about $60.00 new instead of the $110 at the store...


----------

